# Is Bird's Eye Pine Possible???



## txwind (Feb 11, 2012)

I found several pieces of interesting looking pine at home depot over the weekend. Is there such a thing as bird's eye pine? I just went in for a few 1×12x4s for bookcase shelves and came across these. The darker boards have walnut stain and a light coat of poly.


----------



## jaxonquad (Apr 20, 2011)

I have seen some before, but none that attractive!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, I have seen/heard of others getting it at HD as well.


----------



## txwind (Feb 11, 2012)

there was a total of 13 pieces. It looks like everyone else was throwing them in the back thinking they were defective. It may not be figured walnut, but they were only $6 per board.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think it's called "pecky".


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

"Pecky" more often refers to cedar, with the holes that looked like they've been, well, pecked. I Googled it and the first image, of a fence, was definitive of my experience with the term.

Birdseye is unusual in pine but it happens. I fell into a truckload of the stuff from an old friend who was a lumber mogul hereabouts and had a number of guys pulling off good looking stuff from several mills. I made some instruments out of it.

Buy it and enjoy it!

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

It is rare, lucky find for you.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

yes its at every wood store, great for making small boxes use a dye on it to pop the eye


----------



## Andy123 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/10066


----------

